# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  The Torrents of Spring by Ivan Turgenev

## sperk

Amazon.com: Russian Classics in Russian and English: The Torrents of Spring by Ivan Turgenev (Dual-Language Book) (Russian Edition) (9780956401090): Ivan Turgenev, Henry James, Alexander Vassiliev: Books

----------


## it-ogo

Ну вот, а написано, что торренты.

----------

